# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  не запускается игрулька помогите

## MNK

Проблема, не запускается игра Battlefield Bad Company 2, выдает такую ошибку-
File corrupted! This program has been manipulated and maybe its infected by a virus or cracked. This file wont work anymore.

Подскажите пожалста можно ли что нибудь сделать.
Диск у меня пиратский.

----------


## vryskov

*MNK* попробуй узнать какие проги идут в официальной версии и установи их.

----------


## ANTIMRAK

та же самая проблема помогите.

----------

